

Show HN: My first iPhone app - Family Matters (using Parse) - abeymm

The app is a simple Form builder for collaborative private group tasks.
It includes some sample Templates useful for a family.
For e.g., Shopping List, Family Radar, Travel Journal, Football Scorecard, Weight Tracker, etc.<p>The user can create such Forms or customize existing ones with the Builder.<p>My idea was rejected by YC last year, but I went ahead a built it anyway.
Let me know your thoughts.<p>Check the website at http://ellarum.com
AppStore link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/family-matters-from-ellarum/id514754911?mt=8<p>I have made the app free (otherwise $1.99) for a day to let everybody review it.
======
tstegart
Good luck! Clickable: <http://ellarum.com> App Store link:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/family-matters-from-
ellarum/i...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/family-matters-from-
ellarum/id514754911?mt=8)

------
AznHisoka
An iPhone app with Steve Urkel? Sign me up.

~~~
abeymm
Originally I planned to name it ellarum - means "everybody" in Malayalam. But
then I changed it to Family Matters to attract the target users when they
search.

~~~
europa
Good luck abeymm. Nice to see a reference to Malayalam here

------
rajinikant
Awesome! My extended family will love it.

~~~
abeymm
Thanks. For now it is available only for the iPhone. Will soon release the
Android version.

------
Mishk
pretty cool. has a lot of potential

